# 2nd request



## cog_n_taz (Dec 5, 2006)

Remember the story, repost your finalized character sheets and we're ready to go!


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 5, 2006)

*Isobet Tevarre*





```
Female [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/psionicRaces.htm#elans]Elan[/url] [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/classes/psion.htm]Psion[/url] [Telepath] 10
True Neutral

Strength     14 (+2) +4 Enhancement
Dexterity    15 (+2) +2 Enhancement
Constitution 15 (+2)
Intelligence 28 (+9) +2 lvl +6 Enhancement 
Wisdom       16 (+3)
Charisma     20 (+5) -2 Race +4 Enhancement

Size: Medium
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 95 lb
Skin: Pale
Eyes: Violet
Hair: White; Wavy


Total Hit Points: 51
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 18 = 10 +2 [dexterity] -1 [vulnerable] -1 [aggressive] +4 [armor] +4 [monk's belt]
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 16
Initiative modifier: +6 = +2 [dexterity] +2 [aggressive] +2 [nimble psicrystal]

Fortitude save: +8 = 3 [base] +2 [constitution] +3 [Resistance]
Reflex save: +8 = 3 [base] +2 [dexterity] +3 [Resistance]
Will save: +13 = 7 [base] +3 [wisdom] +3 [Resistance]
Note: Unless otherwise stated Isobet will always pay a PP to activate Improved Elan Resistance [+6]

Attack (handheld): +7 = 5 [base] +2 [competance]
Attack (unarmed): +7 = 5 [base] +2 [competance]
Attack (missile): +9 = 5 [base] +2 [dexterity] +2 [competance]
Attack (fully buffed Cryohydra form): 12 bites +16 = 5 [base] +8 [str] +2 [competance] +1 [enhancement] (2d8+8 damage)
Grapple check: +5 = 5 [base] 

Light load: 33 lb. or less
Medium load: 34-66 lb.
Heavy load: 67-100 lb.
Lift over head: 100 lb.
Lift off ground: 200 lb.
Push or drag: 500 lb.

Languages:
Common Draconic Elven Giant Sylvan Undercommon Abyssal 

Flaws:
[url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/buildingCharacters/characterFlaws.htm#vulnerable]Vulnerable [/url][flaw]
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Phantom_Spark,all]Phantom Spark[/url] [flaw]

Feats:
Leadership
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Improved_Cohort,all]Improved Cohort[/url]
[url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/psionicFeats.htm#expandedKnowledge]Expanded Knowledge: Metamorphosis[/url]
[url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/psionicFeats.htm#metamorphicTransfer]Metamorphic Transfer x1[/url]
[url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/psionicFeats.htm#overchannel]Overchannel[/url]
[url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/psionicFeats.htm#psicrystalAffinity]Psicrystal Affinity[/url]: Nimble Personality
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Empowered_Psicrystal,all]Empowered Psicrystal[/url]: Power Storing, Energized Crystal, Hardened Crystal
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Elan_Resilience^_Enhanced,all]Enhanced Elan Resilience[/url]
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Elan_Resistance^_Enhanced,all]Enhanced Elan Resistance[/url]

Traits: 
[url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/buildingCharacters/characterTraits.htm#aggressive]Aggressive[/url]

Skills
Bluff 18 = +5 +13
Concentration 15 = +2 +13
Diplomacy 22 = +5 +13 +2 [bluff] +2 [sense motive] 
Intimidate 7 = +5 +2 [bluff] 
Knowledge (arcana) 22 = +9 +13
Knowledge (architecture) 10 = +9 +1
Knowledge (dungeoneering) 10 = +9 +1
Knowledge (geography) 10 = +9 +1
Knowledge (history) 10 = +9 +1
Knowledge (local) 10 = +9 +1
Knowledge (nature) 19 = +9 +7
Knowledge (nobility) 10 = +9 +1
Knowledge (religion) 10 = +9 +1
Knowledge (planes) 10 = +9 +1
Sense Motive 16 = +3 +13
Use Magic Device 21 = +5 +6 +10 [competence]
Knowledge (psionics) 10 = +9 +1
Psicraft 12 = +9 +1 +2 [know psi] 

* = check penalty for wearing armor
Bluff >=5 ranks gives +2 on disguise checks to act in character.

Elan:
-2 charisma (already included)
Former humans that do not age or die naturally
Aberrations unaffected by spells that target human types
No darkvision
Use psionics to resist energy damage
Use psionics to reduce severity of damage
Use psionics to do without food / water

135 Power Points/Day:
2 [racial]
88 [psion]
45 [intelligence bonus]
Note: 9 Power Points stored in Psicrystal due to Empowered Crystal feat

Powers Known
1st Call To Mind, Force Screen, Mindlink, Psionic Charm, Psionic Grease
2nd Concealing Amorpha, [url=http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/psm/20030829a]Skill Knowledge[/url], Psionic Suggestion, Psionic Tongues
3rd Dispel Psionics, Energy Burst, Hostile Empathic Transfer, Telekinetic Thrust
4th Metamorphosis, Psionic Modify Memory, Psychic Reformation, Schism, Psionic Dimension Door
5th Mind Probe, Power Resistance, Psionic Plane Shift, Psionic True Seeing

Equipment
Cloak of Charisma +4 (16,000) 4,500 Royal purple trimmed in ermine
Vest of Resistance +3 (9,000) 2,531 Silken silver blouse with dangling sleeves
Boots of Speed (12,000) 3,375 Purple velvet folded boots
Battlegloves +4 Str +2 Dex (24,000) 6,750 White lace half gloves
Monarch's Tiara (Headband of Intellect +6, Hat of Disguise) (38,700) 10,884 Platnum tiara 
Amulet of Mighty Fists +1 (6,000) 1,688 Silver with amethyst pendant
Monk’s Belt (13,000) 3,656 Silver also set with amethysts
Bracers of Armor +4 (16,000) 4,500 Platnum, sculpted as coiled serpents
Eyes of the Artificer +10 UMD (10,000) 2,813 made to fit in eyes like contacts
Bag of Holding, type II (5,000) 1,406 Purple purse threaded with silver
Wand of Invisibility (4,500) 1,688
Wand of Shield 2nd CL (1,500) 563
Wand of Create Magic Tattoo (9,500) 3,563
Wand of Friendly Face (750) 281
Various Jewelry 300
10 30lb shotputs 300
134 gp
```
Isobet's Background[sblock]
Lady Isabelle Cyanoor, daughter of  Marquis Evert Cyanoor, was born with her whole life planned out for her. Before she could walk, she was betrothed to the first son of a great duke. But she chafed at her courtly lessons. Instead she haunted her father’s library, souring it for obscure but ever-so-interesting lore. 

Years passed, and eventually Isabelle was able to satisfy her tutors, more through sheer brilliance rather than focus on dreary matters such as heraldry and politics. Also she was often able to simply guess the answers, almost as if she was plucking the knowledge right out of the head of her mentors. 

Upon her 14th birthday she was sent to be wed. En-route, she slipped away from the knights guarding her and struck out on her own to find the marvels she had read about. She asked to apprentice with several wizards. But they said she was already too old,  asked for money that she couldn’t provide without returning to her father, or worse demanded favors of an unsavory nature. Eventually one of the mages referred her to Augustyn of Thrace. Augustyn immediately saw great potential in her and, after preliminary training, took her to the Elan council to be ‘remade’.

Since her rebirth as Isobet Tevarre, she has steered clear of her father’s lands. Although she has no fear of being forced into an unwanted marriage, she prefers not to risk the exposure of the Elan secret of rebirth. She does retain her love of arcane. But now, rather that reading about the great secrets of the world, she ferrets out such mysteries for herself, or even better, pulls them directly from the minds of her enemies. 

Isobet has gone through a number of boy-toys as an Elan. Each has been rich or otherwise useful. The most recent and longest of these somewhat one-sided relationships has been with Vyncent a flamboyant and chivalrous catfolk artificer. For years Isobet has been giving her furry paramour just enough encouragement to convince him to produce one magical present after the next. But now that both are low on funds, rather than moving on, Isobet has decided she really likes having Vyncent around. Together they have set out in search of fortune and adventure.
[/sblock]
And her cohort *Vyncent*




```
Male Neutral Good Catfolk Artificer 8

Strength     15 (+2)
Dexterity    26 (+8) +4 [Racial] +4 [Enhancement]
Constitution 20 (+4) +4 [Enhancement] +1 [Level]
Intelligence 24 (+6) +4 [Enhancement] +1 [Level]
Wisdom       11 (+0)
Charisma     19 (+4) +2 [Racial]



Size: Medium
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 210 lb
Skin: Silvery
Eyes: Amber
Hair: Silver; Straight; Beardless

Total Hit Points: 74
Speed: 40 feet
Armor Class: 23 = 10 +4 [chain shirt] +6 [dexterity] +3 [Enhancement]
Touch AC: 21
Flat-footed: 17
Initiative modifier: +8 = +8 [dexterity] 

Fortitude save: +10 = 2 [base] +4 [constitution] +1 [passionate] +3 [Resistance]
Reflex save: +13 = 2 [base] +8 [dexterity] +3 [Resistance]
Will save: +8 = 6 [base] -1 [passionate] +3 [Resistance]

Attack (handheld): +8 = 6 [base] +2 [strength] 
Attack (unarmed):+8 = 6 [base] +2 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +10 = 6 [base] +4 [dexterity] 

Grapple check: +8 = 6 [base] +2 [strength] 

Light load: 66 lb. or less
Medium load: 67-133 lb.
Heavy load: 134-200 lb.
Lift over head: 200 lb.
Lift off ground: 400 lb.
Push or drag: 1000 lb.

Languages:
Common Draconic Catfolk Common Celestial Giant 

Long Spear [1d8, crit x3, 9 lb., two-handed, piercing]
Javelin [1d6, crit x2, range inc 30 ft., 2 lb, piercing]
Chain shirt [light; +4 AC; max dex +4; check penalty -2; 25 lb.] 

Feats:
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Chivalrous_Courtesy,all]Chivalrous Courtesy[/url] [flaw]
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Fussy,all]Fussy[/url] [flaw]
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Magic_Artisan,all]Magical Artisan[/url]
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Energy_Substitution,all]Energy Substitution: Electricity[/url]
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Extraordinary_Artisan,all]Extraordinary Artisan[/url] (Artificer Bonus)
Maximize Spell (artificer Bonus)
Two-Weapon Fighting
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Double_Wand_Wielder,all]Double Wand Weilder[/url]
[url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Legendary_Artisan,all]Legendary Artisan[/url]

Traits: 
[url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/buildingCharacters/characterTraits.htm#passionate]Passionate[/url]

Skills
Concentration 15 = +4 +11
Craft Armor 17 = +6 +11
Disable Device 17 = +6 +11
Knowledge (arcana) 17 = +6 +11
Knowledge (architecture) 8 = +6 +1
Knowledge (planes) 17 = +6 +11
Listen 2 = +0 +2 [catfolk] 
Move Silently 6 = +4 +2 [catfolk] 
Spellcraft 13 = +6 +5 +2 [Knowledge, arcane] 
Use Magic Device 17 = +4 +11 [+2 Artificer]

* = check penalty for wearing armor
Craft_1 >=5 ranks gives +2 on related appraise checks.
Know Planes >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks on other planes.
Spellcraft >=5 ranks gives +2 on use magic device checks on scrolls.
Use Magic Device >=5 ranks gives +2 on spellcraft checks to decipher scrolls.

Equipment
Mithril Chain Shirt +3 (10,050) 4,425
Vest of Resistance +3 (9,000) 3,375
Amulet of Health +4 (16,000) 4,500
Gloves of Dex +4 (16,000) 4,500
Circlet of Intellect +4 (16,000) 4,500
Lesser Eyes of the Artificer +4 UMD (1,600) 450
2 Wands of Scorching Ray 7th CL (10,500 ea) 7,875
2 Wands of Cure Moderate Wounds (4,500 ea) 3,375
2 Wands of Vigor (750 ea) 563
Wand of Blindsight (4,500) 1,688
Handy Haversack (2,000) 563
186 gp
```

Vyncent's background[sblock]
Even in his earliest memories Vyncent was always repulsed by the warrior traditions of his people. Though occasionally forced to hunt or dance the spears, his passion lay in discovering how things worked, exploring the science of creation. And such was his interest in the outside world that after his name-day, he departed with the first passing traveler the tribe crossed paths with. 

On the trail, Vyncent's new companion, a Knight of the Duchy of Paenmarck by the name of sir Albar, regaled him with tales of chivalry and courtly romance. The young catfolk was charmed by the stories, and arrived in the Duchy determined to make it in the wondrous new universe that is the city. In short order Vyncent apprenticed to a clockmaker and shined in the position to such a degree that his name was eventually passed along to Jean de Tocquerelle, Master Artificer to the Duke. Under that august and stern tutelage the catfolk's true talents came to the fore. 'The savage prodigy' soon became a much talked about feature at court. It was there Vyncent met and fell in love with Lady Isobet Tevarre. And though she was being courted by the Duke's son and heir at the time, the passionate and assiduous young catfolk was able to eventually woo her away with gifts and heartfelt sonnets. [/sblock]

Mundane items carried by 0-lvl retainers[sblock]
Blanket, winter  	    5 sp  	3 lb.
Bottle, wine, glass  	   2 gp
Bucket (empty)  	  5 sp        2 lb
Chest (empty)  	          2 gp        25 lb
Firewood (3 days)  	 3 cp  	     60 lb
Flint and steel  	    1 gp
Lantern, bullseye  	  12 gp        3 lb
Mirror, small steel  	    10 gp  	½ lb
Oil (10 1-pint flasks)     1 gp  	10 lb
Paper (20 sheets)	 8 gp
Rope, silk (100 ft.)  	   20 gp  	10 lb
Sewing needle  	          5 sp
Soap (per lb.)  	    5 sp  	 1 lb
Tent  	                     10 gp  	  20 lb
4 Noble’s outfits  	  300 gp       40 lb
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh, quick question. How much would it cost to buy a 50lb lead shotput?


----------



## munchlord (Dec 5, 2006)

well, i't Dragor speaking, here i decided to use my usual internet name (it was occupied on wizards when i signed up)

made my char now.
dropped taint, cause it would be broken
also changed name and gender
[sblock=silja]




Silja

speaks in sea green
thinks in _sea green italic_
out game: start with ooc: or in 







> quote tags




general:
[sblock]female Human sorcerer 10th lvl
neutral
Str 11 -- (11 pts)
Dex 16 -- (16 pts)
Con 15 -- (15 pts)
Int 17 -- (17 pts)
Wis 11 -- (11 base)
Cha 24 -- (18 base, +2 level, +4 cloak of charisma)

Hit Points 60
AC 17, Touch 14, Flat 14
Init +7 
BAB +5, Grap +5
Speed 30 (base 30, load 38/38 (76, 115), unarmored)
Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +7
+5 Melee, quarterstaff, 1d6, 20/x2
+5 Melee, dagger, 1d6, 20/x2
+5 melee, touch, spell, 20/x2
+8 Ranged, ray, spell, 20/x2 

medium, 05'04" tall, 114lbs. wt, 22 yrs old
dark brown hair, blue-green eyes, light brown skin

Speaks common, draconic, undercommon, and sylvan

+23 bluff (13) 
+16 craft (sculpting) (16)
+15 concentration (13)
+16 Knowledge (arcana) (13) 
+13 profession (cooking) (13)
+18 spellcraft (13)
+2 Listen (0) 
+2 Spot (0)

Feats
-improved initiative (+4 to initiative checks)
-point blank shot (+1 to hit with ranged when within 30 ft.)
-precise shot (no penalty for shooting into melee)
-Leadership (attract cohort and followers)
-improved toughness (+1 hp/hit die)

human Traits
-bonus feat
-extra skill points

sorcerer Abilities
-familiar

Spells Per Day DC 17+spell level|6/8/7/7/6/4 
0th - arcane mark, detect magic, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, message, Prestidigitation, read magic
1st - charm person, disguise self, identify,  magic missile, ebon eyes
2nd - knock, minor image, Scorching ray, see invisibility
3rd –fireball, haste, suggestion
4th – charm monster, orb of cold
5th - telekinesis[/sblock]

[sblock=familiar]slaneshh
tiny viper
neutral
Str 4
Dex 17
Con 11
Int 10
Wis 12
Cha 2

Hit Points 30
AC 22, Touch 15, Flat 19
Init +3 
BAB +5, Grap -6
Speed 15 (base 15) climb 15, swim 15
Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +8
+10 Melee, bite, 1+poison, 20/x2
+10 melee, touch, spell effect, 20/x3

speaks with master and animals of its kind

+11 balance (0)
+9 bluff (13) 
+11 climb (0)
+15 hide (0) 
+13 spellcraft (13)
+7 Listen (2) 
+7 Spot (2) [/sblock]

[sblock=flesh golem]Flesh Golem
Size/Type: Large Construct 
Hit Dice: 9d10+30 (79 hp) 
Initiative: -1 
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares) 
Armor Class: 18 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +10 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 18 
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+15 
Attack: Slam +10 melee (2d8+5) 
Full Attack: 2 slams +10 melee (2d8+5) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft. 
Special Attacks: Berserk 
Special Qualities: Construct traits, damage reduction 5/adamantine, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to magic, low-light vision 
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +3 
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 9, Con Ø, Int Ø, Wis 11, Cha 1 
Skills: — 
Feats: — 
Environment: Any 
Organization: Solitary or gang (2-4) 
Challenge Rating: 7 
Treasure: None 
Alignment: Always neutral 
Advancement: 10-18 HD (Large); 19-27 HD (Huge) 
Level Adjustment: — 
[/sblock]

[sblock=background]Silja was born in the city (insert city from the setting here). Her mother died before she could remember, and as Silja was born outside of marriage, she grew up on the street together with some other street children. Her father is actually the merchant whom her mother served as a maid. She quickly showed talents for sorcery, and after living as a thief and a prostitute until the age of 18, she took up the mantle as an adventurer along with a couple of her friends.[/sblock]

[sblock=personality]Silja is very ambitious, greedy and power hungry, but also helpful when it comes to it, this means that when asked to do someone a favour, she is likely to ask what she would get from it, but she is likely to end up doing it for free if no reward is apparent and the asking one is in need. She doesn’t care much about laws and rules, and when she does, it’s mostly because the risk isn’t worth the expected outcome. In contrast to this, she is unquestionably loyal to her friends. Silja generally has good manners, but of course she doesn’t think much about manners when along with friends. Silja generally has a positive and optimistic attitude. Aside from money, fame and power, Silja like compliments and attention. Above all else, Silja fears to lose her friends, and to die poor. In addition, she fears to loose her natural beauty. Silja takes great delight in her art, sculpting, which she will practice if time and materials are available. Her meal of choice is meat stew, which she is very good at cooking.[/sblock]

[sblock=looks]Silja is incredible beautiful. She has an Egyptian bent to her looks. Her eyes are blue-green, gleaming almost like a pair of gems. Her long brown hair contains several locks of light brown colour. In addition to her beauty, she is also very hot. She’s wearing a white shirt and a leather vest. The 2 upper buttons of the shirt is open. She wears plain leather pants. Both pants and shirt are tight, yet still comfortable and able to move in. Her belt is decorated with fake gems, and arcane symbols. She wears a pair of silver earrings, shaped like leaves. She wears a ring on each hand, one golden and inserted with a shield shaped sapphire, the other silver, inserted with 4 bloodstones. Her bracers are made from gold and silver, made into a swirling, and seemingly random pattern. Around her neck hang a necklace, the chain is of some exotic metal with a special gleam, on the chain hangs a ruby in the grasp of a hand made of the same metal as the chain. [/sblock]

[sblock=equipment]Cloak of charisma +4 (worn, 2wt)
explorer’s outfit (worn, 8lb)

lesser rod of maximize (belt left, -wt)
dagger (belt rear, 1wt) 
Spell component pouch (belt front, 2lb)
Potion pouch (belt right, 1/2lb)
Pouch (belt right, 1/2lb)

Backpack (center back, 2wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5wt)
Quarterstaff (tied to side of backpack, 4lb)

earrings (ears, -wt)
Ring of protection +1 (left 3rd finger, -wt) 
Ring of sustenance (right 4th finger, -wt) 
Amulet of natural armor +1 (worn, -wt) 
Bracers of armor +2 (wrists, -wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, -wt)
Courtier’s outfit with jewellery (backpack, 6lb)
Sculpting tools (backpack, 4lb)
Bottle of fine wine (backpack, 1lb) 

Coins- 40gp, 9sp, 0cp (pouch, -wt)
6 pearls (pouch, -wt)
Trick coin (pouch, -wt)

Potion of cure serious wounds (potion pouch, -wt)
2 potions of cure moderate wounds (potion pouch, - wt)[/sblock][/sblock]



[sblock=Frank-Arne]
Frank-Arne




speaks in navy
thinks in _italic navy_
general:
[sblock]Name 
Male Human Thug/streetfighter 5/3
neutral

Str 22 -- (19 base +1 level +2 gauntlets of ogre power) 
Dex 20 -- (19 base +1 level)
Con 20 -- (18 base +2 amulet of health)
Int 14 -- (14 base)
Wis 15 -- (15 base)
Cha 16 -- (16 base)

Hit Points 113
AC 21, Touch 15, Flat 16
Init +7 
BAB +8, Grap +14
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33, light)
Fort +12, Ref +7, Will +4

+15 Melee, +1 adamantine longsword, 1d8+7, 19-20/x2
+13/+13/+8/+8 Melee, +1 adamantine longsword/MWK cold iron cutlass, 1d8+7/1d6+3, 19-20/x2
+13/+13/+8/+8 Melee, MWK silver light flail/ MWK cold iron cutlass, 1d8+5/1d6+3, 19-20/x2 20/x2
+14 Ranged, composite longbow (+6 strength), 1d8+6, 20/x3, 110'r 
+14/+9 Ranged, composite longbow (+6 strength), 1d8+6, 20/x3, 110'r

human, 6'04" tall, 210 wt, 21 yrs old
black hair, gray eyes, tan skin

Speaks common, elven, and dwarven

+14 bluff (8+3) 
+12 climb (8acp)
+5 Disable device (3) 
+13 gather information (8)
+6 hide (3acp) 
+14 intimidate (8+3)
+12 jump (8acp)
+15 knowledge (local) (8+3)
+8 move silently (3acp)
+8 open lock (3)
+11 sleight of hand (8acp)
+2 Listen (0) 
+2 Spot (0)

Feats
-quick draw (draw a weapon as a free action) (human bonus)
-TWF (lesser penalty for wielding two weapons)
-imp. Toughness (+1 hp/hd)
-combat expertise (gains +1 ac/-1 to attack rolls)
-imp. Feint (feint in combat as a move action)
-imp. TWF (allows 2 attacks with off hand weapon)

human Traits
-+1 skill point/level

thug Abilities
-bonus feats 

streetfighter Abilities
-streetwise (+2 to knowledge local and gather information checks)
-always ready +2 (+2 to initiative)
-stand tough 1/day (turn damage from 1 hit into non-lethal and halve it with successful fort save DC=damage dealt)
-sneak attack +1d6
[/sblock]

[sblock]
*Background:* Frank-Arne is the son of a prostetude, and as such, he's lived all his life on the streets. even at a young age, he often got into fights with the other kids. not long passed though, before his tremendeous strength ment that only oldest kids in the street daret to pick a fight with him. He met Silja at the age of 12. they quickly got friends, and they've stayed together ever since.
*Personality:* Frank-Arne is a harsh guy, a trait gained from his life on the streets. he respects no-one before they have prooven that they deserve it, and in his book people are guilty until the prove themselves innocent. he cares little about the law and the autorities, but he is unquestionably loyal to his friends.
*Description:* Frank-Arne is muscular, big and broad. he's got tan skin, jet-black chaotic hair and grey eyes. He's having lots of scars covering his body, most of them gained in fights. He wears a mithral breastplate, customized so that it doesn't make any noise when he moves in it. he also wears a pair of pants made from studded leather.[/sblock]

[sblock=stuff]+1 muffling mithral breastplate (worn, 15wt) 
explorer’s outfit (worn, 5wt)

+1 adamantine longsword (belt left, 8wt) 
MWK alchemical silver light flail (belt right, 5wt)
MWK cold iron cutlass (belt front, 3wt)
Thieves tools (belt back, 1wt)

composite longbow (+6 str) (left shoulder, 3wt) 
Quiver (100) (right shoulder, 15wt)
Backpack (centre back, 2wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5wt) 

Ring of sustenance (left 3rd finger, -wt)
Amulet of health (worn, -wt)
Gauntlets of ogre power (hands, -wt) 

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, -wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, 1wt)
crowbar (backpack, 5wt)
Grappling hook (backpack, 4wt)
Small steel mirror (backpack, 0,5wt)
Silk rope 100ft. (backpack, 10wt)
2 tanglefoot bags (backpack 8wt)

Coins- 12gp, 9sp, 0cp (pouch, -wt)
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 5, 2006)

maybe we should figure out common background, to justifi the fact that we stick together?


----------



## munchlord (Dec 5, 2006)

thought of one thing, as fendrin dropped out, were going to need another 4th player, should i pm nex and ask if he's interested?


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 5, 2006)

*Di Cire*

*Di Cire*


[sblock=Character details]Female Pixie Warlock 6 [+4 LA]
Chaotic Good
Age: - (_It's impolite to ask a lady her age_)
Height: 2'6"
Weight: 30lbs

*Statistics*
STR...08 [-1]...[12, -4 racial]
DEX...29 [+9]...[20, +8 racial, +1 level]
CON...14 [+2]...[14]
INT....24 [+7]...[18, +6 racial]
WIS...20 [+5]...[16, +4 racial]
CHA...24 [+7]...[18, +6 racial]

Hit Points: 38 [6+5x4+6x2]
AC 27 [+9 dex, +5 wis, +1 natural, +1 size, +1 unnamed], Touch 26, Flat 18
Initiative: +9
BAB/Grap: +4/-1
Speed: 10, Fly 60 (Good) [base land speed 20: reduced by half (flaw: slow)]
Damage reduction: 11/cold iron [10 racial, +1 warlock]
Spell resistance: 21 [15 base, +6 class levels]


*Saves*
Fort +5 [2 warlock +2 con +1 resistance]
Refl +12 [2 warlock +9 dex +1 resistance]
Will +11 [5 warlock +5 wis +1 resistance]


*Attacks*
Unarmed +12 melee, 1d6-1, 20/x2
[+9 Dex, +4 BAB, +1 size, -2 flaw(non-combatant)]
Eldritch blast +14 ranged touch, 5d6, 20/x2, 30'
Eldritch spear +14 ranged touch, 5d6, 20/x2, 250'
[+9 Dex, +4 BAB, +1 size]


*Combat modifiers*
• Invisible: +2 attack; defender loses their dexterity bonus to AC
• Dodge: +1 AC vs designated opponent
• See the unseen: See invisible, darkvision 60'
• Caster level check vs Spell resistance: 20; take 10, +4 greater spell penetration, +6 CL


*Feats*
• Dodge [racial]: _+1 dodge bonus to AC vs. designated opponent_
• Weapon finesse [racial]: _use dexterity modifier rather than strength for melee attacks with a finesse weapon_
• Spell penetration [flaw]: _+2 bonus on caster level checks (1d20 + caster level) made to overcome a creature’s spell resistance._
• Greater Spell penetration [flaw]: _+2 bonus on caster level checks (1d20 + caster level) made to overcome a creature’s spell resistance._
• Flyby attack [1st lvl]: _may take a standard action at any stage during a move action while flying_
• Flexible mind [3rd lvl]: _Two skills become class skills, gain a +1 bonus (Spot/Listen)_
• Arcane mastery [6th lvl]: _take 10 on Caster level checks_


*Flaws*
• Noncombatant: _You take a -2 penalty on all melee attack rolls._
• Slow: _base land speed is halved (round down to the nearest 5-foot interval)_


*Racial Abilities*
• Ability adjustments: _-4 Str, +8 Dex, +6 Int, +4 Wis, +6 Cha_
• Small size: _+1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters._
• Speed: _20', Fly 60' (good)_
• Low-light vision
• Skills: _+2 racial bonus to Listen, Search and Spot_
• Feats: _Dodge, Weapon finesse_
• Proficiencies: _simple weapons, short sword, longbow_
• +1 Natural Armor bonus to AC
• Special Attacks : _Spell-like abilities_
• Special Qualities: _Damage reduction 10/cold iron, greater invisibility, spell resistance equal to 15 + class levels_
• Automatic Languages: _Common, Sylvan_
• Bonus Languages: _Elven, Gnome, Halfling_
• Favored Class: _ Sorcerer_


*Class Abilities*
• Proficiencies: _simple weapons, light armor_
• Spell failure: _does not incur arcane spell failure when wearing light armor_
• Eldritch blast: _3d6 damage_
• Invocations: _least, lesser_
• Detect magic: _at will_
• Damage reduction: _1/cold iron_
• Deceive item: _take 10 on UMD checks even if distracted_


*Skills* (9x(2+int)=81 Points Warlock)
+7 Bluff [- rk, +7 Cha] 
+2 Concentration [- rk, +2 Con]
-- Craft [- rk, +7 Int]
+9 Diplomacy [- cc, +7 Cha, +2 synergy]
+7 Disguise [- rk, +7 Cha] 
+22 Hide [4 cc, +9 Dex, +4 size, +5 item] [+20 if invisible and moving, +40 if invisible and immobile]
+7 Intimidate [- rk, +7 Cha] 
+12 Knowledge (arcana) [5 rk, +7 Int] 
+12 Knowledge (the planes) [5 rk, +7 Int] 
+17 Listen [1 cc, 8 rk, +5 Wis, +2 racial, +1 feat]
+18 Move Silently [4 cc, +9 Dex, +5 item]
-- Profession [- rk, +5 Wis] 
+13 Search [4 cc, +7 Int, +2 racial]
+14 Sense motive [9 rk, +5 Wis] 
+18 Spellcraft [9 rk, +7 Int, +2 synergy] [+2 synergy with scrolls]
+22 Spot [1 cc, 8 rk, +5 Wis, +2 racial, +1 feat, +5 item]
+5 Survival [- cc, +5 Wis] [+2 synergy on other planes]
+16 Use magic device [9 rk, +7 Cha] [+2 synergy with scrolls]
Speaks: Common, Sylvan, Auran, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Ignan, Undercommon


*Invocations Known* [CL6]
Least: Eldritch spear, Baleful utterance, See the unseen
Lesser: Voracious dispelling


*Spell-like Abilities* [CL8]
~/day - detect magic
1/day - confusion, lesser [DC 18]
1/day - dancing lights
1/day - detect chaos, detect good, detect evil, detect law
1/day - detect thoughts [DC 19]
1/day - dispel magic
1/day - entangle [DC 18]
1/day - permanent image (visual and auditory only) [DC 23]


*Equipment* (Weight: 9 lbs; Value: 49000 gp)
Ring of sustanance [- lbs][2500gp]
Chasuble of fell power, greater (+2d6 Eldritch blast) [- lbs][18000gp]
Vest of resistance +1 [1 lbs][1000gp]
Monks belt [1 lbs][13000gp]
Eye's of the eagle (+5 Spot) [- lbs][2500gp]
Boots of elvenkind (+5 Move silently) [1 lbs][2500gp]
Cloak of elvenkind (+5 Hide) [1 lbs][2500gp]
Handy Haversack [5 lbs][2000gp]
- Wand of Cure light wounds (50 charges) (UMD autosucceed) [1 lbs][750gp]
- Wand of Cure light wounds (50 charges) (UMD autosucceed) [1 lbs][750gp]
- Scroll of Mending (CL1) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][12gp 5sp]
- Scroll of Prestigitation (CL1) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][12gp 5sp]
- Scroll of Read magic x5 (CL1) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][12gp 5sp ea]
- Scroll of Silent portal (CL1) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][12gp 5sp]
- Scroll of Sanctuary x4 (CL1) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][25gp ea]
- Scroll of Grease (CL1) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][25gp]
- Scroll of Floating disc (CL1) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][25gp]
- Scroll of Unseen servant (CL1) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][25gp]
- Scroll of Wood wose (CL1) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][25gp]
- Scroll of Erase (CL1) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][25gp]
- Scroll of Make whole (CL3) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][150gp]
- Scroll of Silence (CL3) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][150gp]
- Scroll of Restoration, lesser x3 (CL3) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][150gp ea]
- Scroll of Arcane lock (CL3) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][175gp]
- Scroll of Knock (CL3) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][150gp]
- Scroll of Rope trick (CL3) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][150gp]
- Scroll of Listening lorecall (CL3) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][150gp]
- Scroll of Neutralize poison (CL5) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][375gp]
- Scroll of Nondetection (CL5) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][425gp]
- Scroll of Bands of Steel (CL5) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][375gp]
- Scroll of Blacklight (CL5) (UMD autosucceed) [- lbs][375gp]
- Gold: 250 gp

*Miscellaneous Statistics*
Encumberance: 0-19 lbs | 20-39 lbs | 40-60 lbs
Weight carried: 9 lb (light)[/sblock]
*Description*
When visible she appears as a slim humanoid figure, Di Cire could be seen as a miniature woman of exquisite beauty, yet the feathery wings that trail behind her tell of her fey nature. Dark brown flowing hair with a hint of green cascades over her shoulders and down her back. Her soft skin is pure and unblemished, apart from deep scarring on her feet and ankles.

*Background*
Di is a bit of an anomaly. Born amongst the fey, she began to display a temperment and abilities not normally associated with the small folk.
Even as a child she displayed a somewhat chaotic temperament, resisting those who would impose authority upon her. However her good naturedness was typical of the fey and although she was considered a little odd, it was simply considered an eccentricity.
Until, apon reaching puberty, Di began to develop strange abilities. Abilities, not normally found amongst the fey. Abilities that labelled her an oddity, a misfit amonst the small folk.

Upon reaching maturity, a misfit amongst the fey, Di departs from fey society and wanders the world alone, sometimes settling somewhere for a while, but something, perhaps wanderlust, perhaps something more has kept her moving.

Di's travels have not always been pleasant. At one stage she was captured, through unfortunate accident, by another warlock. A drow, evil and unpleasant like most of that race. He held her in small confined cage in an underground cave, a labratory of sorts, where he used her as a test subject for a number of experiments. Refusing to cooperate resulted in prolonged and uncaring torture until she cooperated. Eventually Di managed to escape, along with another captive, but the experience has left her deeply scarred. Her feet and ankles are a mass of old scar tissue and she has difficulty walking due to the scarring.

Di's escape from the drow was primarily due to the incidental activities of two ladies, Silja and Isobet by name. The two ladies, accompanied by their retainers, were searching for an ancient arcane tome, 'Suelekh's Grimoire', penned by a lich of that name many centuries earlier. Their search had, coincidentally, led them to the very place where Di was held captive. During the ensuing conflict and confusion, Di managed to escape the confines of her cage as did another captive, Bajer. The two of them joined the fray, and with their assisstance, the two ladies managed to prevail and the drow was overcome.

Bajer and Di, accompanied the two ladies as they returned to the city, and over the following year the four companions worked together on several jobs, each requiring both competence and discretion.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 5, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]As far as a common background, I could easily envisage Di Cire running into Lady Isobet while Isobet is ferretting out some obscure arcane lore. After observing for some time, Di could make herself known (and visible) to Isobet, and thus starts an unusual friendship based on mutual curiousity (primarily curiousity about arcane or planar mysteries).

Regarding Silja, perhaps she might have been adventuring after the same arcane secret(s), or perhaps she joined the group sometime later. In the later case then perhaps she was initially hired by Isobet for some specific arcane task, and then this developed from a business relationship into friendship.
Alternately, Perhaps Frank-Arne and Vyncent were acquaintainces (perhaps Frank had hired out as a bodyguard or muscle for a job for Vyncent ....

Lots of possibilities .... what do you guys think?

Edit: Another possiblity is that Isobet or Silja have something to do with Di's escape from the Drow Warlock mentioned in her background ...[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 5, 2006)

silja and isobet involved in di's escape sounds good, and a way to tie di, silja and isobet very firmly, maybe, isobet and silja originally went to the rescue because di was in the posession of some arcane knowledge that they both wanted. silja and isobet meeteing because of mutual arcane knowledge thirst is most likely to be on an adventure like route, since Silja only reads the tomes of arcane power that she run across in her adventuring. then Vyncent and Frank-Arne is more likely to meet in the hireing way, since Frank-Arne have used quite some time emplyed as hired muscle/bodyguard


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 5, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Considering Silja and Isobet's alignments, perhaps it would be more appropriate if they were both searching for something of arcane interest, and then incidentily rescue Di instead. Di could then help them locate the item that they were looking for.[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 5, 2006)

((sounds reasonable, but what about eventual 4th char?


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 5, 2006)

Silja and Isobet rescuing Di while searching for some book of arcane lore (perhaps Suelekh's Grimoire, penned centuries ago by a lich of the same name) sounds good to me. Is the timing important to you Stormwind? If the rescue occurred recently, we could have been looking for the book in mercenary service to a noble with an occultist bent. Having it happen longer ago would present some complications in coordinating with Isobet's background.

Going forward, I like the idea of mercenary work for nobles that require a bit of discretion in handling requests. Does that sound good to you guys, C&T?


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 6, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I really like the idea of Silja and Isobet rescuing Di while searching for the book. The timing is not particulary important to me but it would be preferable if the group (Di, Isobet, Silja) has been together for about a year or so. Since Isobet's background describes her and Vyncent's relationship over a period of years, which implies that Isobet has been around the courtly circles for that same length of time, I would guess that this should fit with her background.
This would allow for Di, Silja and Isobet to have worked as a team for some time (about 1 year) and know each other fairly well. Perhaps most, if not all, of the work that they have done together has been mercenary work, work that requires discretion, for various nobles.

Finally in the case of the fourth person ... well we would need to see both the character and their background first before integrating them into the story, but obviously it would be good if they had skills or interests that aligned with the rest of the group while providing skills or abilities that the group currently does not have.

If the background ideas above suit you guys then I will add it into Di's background.[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 6, 2006)

it does stormwind, i'll add it to sometime


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 6, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I was looking over your characters and I noticed a couple of inconsistencies in your guys character sheets (Sorry about that  )

@Voidrazor: I think that Vyncent's AC is wrong. The max dex bonus for a mithril chain shirt is +6 so he doesn't benefit from his full +8 dex. Thus his AC should be 23 = 10 +4 [chain shirt] +6 [dexterity] +3 [Enhancement]

@munchlord: I think that Frank-Arne's attacks are wrong. The +1 bonus to attack from the masterwork and the +1 bonus from magical are both enhancement bonus's and do not stack. That would mean that Frank's attacks with his adamantine longsword should be:
+15 Melee, +1 adamantine longsword, 1d8+7, 19-20/x2
+13/+13/+9/+8 Melee, +1 adamantine longsword/MWK cold iron cutlass, 1d8+7/1d6+3, 19-20/x2

If you guys notice anything incorrect with Di, please let me know ..[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 7, 2006)

Whew, sorry to leave you guys out here on the cold, barren forums for so long! I have no idea what a shotput is, but you can and should PM nex. I like the story you guys are puttin' together, and will start when there's a 4th char.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 7, 2006)

No worries! I'm sure you had your hands full getting the primary game launched.

A shotput is just a metal ball. I'm guessing 30gp should be about right. Tower shields weigh 45lbs and cost 30gp, presumably they would be slightly more expensive to make than a featureless sphere.


----------



## munchlord (Dec 7, 2006)

gonna pm him right away, what are you going to use that shotput for?


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm guessing that Isobet will be buying 10 shotputs and using them with telekinetic thrust for 2d6 damage each. With a +14 on her attack (int mod + BAB) it should be a fairly effective weapon.
Of course the problem will be carrying them all (at 50lbs each), and if they are stored in her haversack, then getting them out in time to be useful. She can only remove 2/round from the haversack. However if she does, then they will be devastating ... up to 20d6 damage in one round ... nasty 

Of course that's just my guess


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey all, I got munchlord's (Dragor's) PM and decided to take you all up on it.  I only ask that I may make a new character.  Three caster types and a rogue wouldn't be too good.  I'd much rather make a bruiser, but I understand if you all want to start soon and take somebody else up on this.  Just wanted to let you all know what I was thinking.

EDIT:  Just to further put you in the loop, I was considering a halfling barbarian.  Specifics to come if you wish.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 8, 2006)

Stormwind said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that Isobet will be buying 10 shotputs and using them with telekinetic thrust for 2d6 damage each. With a +14 on her attack (int mod + BAB) it should be a fairly effective weapon.
> Of course the problem will be carrying them all (at 50lbs each), and if they are stored in her haversack, then getting them out in time to be useful. She can only remove 2/round from the haversack. However if she does, then they will be devastating ... up to 20d6 damage in one round ... nasty
> 
> Of course that's just my guess




Yep. Sorry all, didn't mean to be cryptic before. I was planning on making retainers carry the shotputs. The image kind of amuses me. It would probably be wiser to invest in a bag of holding though.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 8, 2006)

nex: welcome back! Yeah, you have plenty of time, go ahead with your bruiser. I think halfling barbs are suicide, but it's your call. 

Go ahead with the shotputs at 30gp a pop. Now I have a build in my head... half-giant psion/hulking hurler


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 8, 2006)

Just wanted to check: can I use the Primeval PrC from Frostburn?  I can give all specs in my character post.  Summary is basically a feral warrior who can turn into a dire animal or dinosaur for a very limited time (i.e. 1 round per level of PrC, once per day).  Other than that I will have him mostly up by tomorrow.  I'll be gone until Saturday evening due to a Speech Tournament, but will definitely be back in business by Sunday.  Thanks for inviting me!


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 8, 2006)

That sounds hillarious, go ahead.


----------



## munchlord (Dec 8, 2006)

sounds nice nex, and good to have you with.
also the bruisher wood be very useful, 'cause i don't think my Frank-Arne can tank it out on his own, really.


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 8, 2006)

Rolled on InvisiCastle; 6d4
Find stats here

Name: Bajer the Badger
Small Humanoid (Halfling)
Neutral Good
Barbarian 8/Primeval 2
Speaks in: Slate Grey
Thinks in:  _Slate Grey Italic_

Str: 22 (+6) (17 base – 2 racial + 1 @ 4th + 1 @ 8th + 1 Regression + 4 belt)
Dex: 16 (+3) (13 base + 2 racial + 1 Regression)
Con: 16 (+3) (15 base + 1 Regression)
Int: 12 (+1) (13 base - 1 Regression)
Wis: 14 (+2) (13 base + 1 Regression)
Cha: 13 (+1) (14 base - 1 Regression)

HD: 8d12 + 2d10 + 21 + 3 (97 hp)
AC: 17 (10 base + 1 size + 1 ring + 3 bracers + 3 Dex), Touch 14, Flatfooted 17
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
BAB/Grapple: +10/+12
Speed: 30 feet

*Saves*
Fort: +13 (6 Barbarian + 3 Primeval + 3 Con + 1 racial)
Ref: +6 (2 Barbarian + 0 Primeval +3 Dex + 1 racial)
Will: +5 (2 Barbarian + 0 Primeval + 2 Wis + 1 racial)

*Attacks*
Attack: +1 Icy Burst Greataxe +15 melee (1d12+1d6 ice+10/x3)
Full attack: +1 Icy Burst Greataxe +15/+10 melee (1d12+1d6 ice+10/x3)

*Racial Abilities*
+2 on Climb, Jump, Move Silently, Listen
+1 on all saves
+2 on saves against fear
+1 on attacks with thrown weapons and slings

*Class Abilities*
Fast Movement
Illiteracy
Rage 6/day (+4 Str and Con, +2 Will, -2 AC)
Uncanny Dodge
Trap Sense +2
Improved Uncanny Dodge
Damage Reduction 1/-
Primeval Form 1/day (Detailed below)
Animal Empathy (+4 bonus when interacting with badgers and dire badgers)
Regression I (Increase Str, Dex, Con, and Wis by 1; decrease Int and Cha by 1)
Low-light vision

*Skills*
Handle Animal (Cha): 15 (13 ranks + 2 Cha)
Knowledge (nature) (Int): 8 (7 ranks + 1 Int)
Survival (Wis): 17 (13 ranks + 2 Wis + 2 feat)
Jump (Str): 21 (13 ranks + 6 Str + 2 racial)
Climb (Str): 21 (13 ranks + 6 Str + 2 racial)
*Move Silently (Dex): 4 (0 ranks + 2 Dex + 2 racial)
*Listen (Wis): 4 (0 ranks + 2 Wis + 2 racial)
*Heal(Wis): 4 (0 ranks + 2 Wis + 2 feat)

*Feats*
1st: Endurance
Bonus (flaw 1): Self-Sufficient
Bonus (flaw 2): Toughness
3rd: Monkey Grip
6th: Extra Rage
9th: Instantaneous Rage

*Flaws*
Wild
Implacable

*Languages*
Common
Halfling
Gnoll

*When Raging*
HP: 97 + 20 temporary
AC: 15
Str 26, Con 20
Will +7

[sblock=Dire Badger Form]Changes to Regular Stats:
HP: 97 + 40 temporary
AC: 20
Str 26, Dex 22, Con 24
Attack: Claw +18 melee (1d4+6)
Full Attack: 2 claws +18/+13 melee (1d4+6) and bite +13 (1d6+3)
SA: Rage (Barbarian's Rage when damaged in combat, does not end until death of opponent or badger)[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]Starting (49000 gp)
+1 Icy Burst Adamantine Greataxe (Medium-sized) (12 lbs)
Belt of Giant Strength +4 (1 lb) (16000 gp)
Ring of Protection +1 (- lbs) (2000 gp)
Bracers of Armor +3 (1lb) (9000 gp)[/sblock]
[sblock=Description]The halfling stands at 2'9" and looks to weigh between 50 and 60 pounds.  He has light skin, unkempt black hair down to his shoulders with a streak of silver down the middle, and bright hazel eyes.  His body is slightly hairy-er than normal and sometimes appears as black fur.  He wears a fur vest of what looks like badger fur, a big belt, silver bracers, and a simple ring.  He carries an axe roughly as large as he is.  It has a black, mahogany handle and a dark, almost mercury, colored blade.  It seems perpetually covered in a thin layer of frost and when swung, it trails vapor in the shape of the arc.  He looks up at you with a huge grin, stick his thumb in the middle of his bare chest and says, "Bajer!"[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Bajer had a rather . . . strange upbringing.  No one knows anything of his origins, his earliest actions being captured by a group of human settlers as he was attempting to steal their cow.  Rather than harm the halfling child for trying to steal a creature many times as big as he, the family took him in and _tried_ to raise to him.  Yet he proved incorrigible and completely ignorant.  he hated being cooped up in the house and frequently snuck out, only to be discovered digging away in the nearby forest.  He remained nameless until one day he walked in the door, mud all over his thin frame carrying a baby animal.  He pointed at the small furry creature in his arms and said, “Badger!”  He then pointed to himself and said, “Bajer!”

From then on, he was known by his self proclaimed confusion of species.  Bajer grew quickly and sprouted (as much as a halfling can sprout) and became quite the athlete and hunter.  The truly amazing turn in his life came when his foster father, foster brother, and he were hunting.  They had been tracking a deer for a few days when they managed to bring down three in quick succession.  Bajer went off to drag his back, but as he plodded through the underbrush with the buck in tow, screams whistled through the trees followed by roars of animalistic hunger.  Acting quickly, Bajer ran and felt his blood start to flow faster than it had ever done so before.  Bursting into a clearing, a grizzly bear stood with his brother at its feet.  His brother was crouched over their father, attempting to keep his eyes open and his side from bleeding.  No one is exactly sure what happened next and Bajer certainly didn’t seem to be in a state of mind to explain.  But his brother saw him run at the bear and _climb its back_.  He reached the head and drew his hatchet, plunging it into the bears skull between the eyes.  The bear lashed out a paw and knocked Bajer to the ground.  So Bajer rushed the bear and _knocked it to its back, climbed onto its chest and beat it to death with his fists_.  He was proclaimed a hero locally and his family saw it as the sign of his manhood.

He traveled many places, but doesn’t really know where as he still can’t read.  At one point, a conniving bard made Bajer out to be “Lord Badgermore of Hruffington.”  The ruse was figured out, but when it was discovered that the bard was behind it all, Bajer was invited into a royal court as a personal guest of the Crown Prince.  The worst of his adventures was an unlucky run-in with a drow warlock.  The drow was amazed the strength in someone less than three feet in height.  Using Strength-sapping magic and poisons, Bajer was rendered helpless to be captured.  Yet he gained his strength back and broke out at one point, so the drow adapted.  He devised a cage that completely limited movement and made Bajer into an animal with no concept of humanity.  One day during experimentation, Bajer was being repetitively shocked and reacted by letting a blood-curdling scream peal forth from his lips.  As the drow turned away to make a note of it, the cry became a guttural roar and a dire badger now stood where the halfling had been.

While in captivity, Bajer befriended a little pixie and decided that he would have to escape in order to help her escape.  After being rescued, he joined up with Di, Isobet, and Silja and has since served as their muscle and “bodyguard.”[/sblock]
[sblock=Personality]Bajer is a wide-eyed innocent.  He knows that he can kill people and knows that he gets angry, but he tries not to unless someone is in danger.  Bajer cannot stand seeing other people hurt . . . unless they really deserve it for injustice.  He will risk life and limb to save a complete stranger and expect nothing in return except maybe a smile.  He loves new experience and never lets his lack of learning bother him.  Other people may read books, but Bajer can read the world itself.  Always having  one’s nose in a book just prevents them from seeing all the beauty in the real world, is Bajer’s common philosophy.

Bajer also knows that as he gains power, he becomes more and more feral.  He hopes that he will retain enough semblance of humanity to not harm his friends, so while he embraces his wild side, he fears it may come to rule him and his actions.[/sblock]
[sblock=Attitude Toward Other Characters]In Common: “They are all nice, pretty ladies who deserve my gratitude for they help me get fed and be happy.”

Di:  “Little winged pixie girl is great friend.  She can’t walk well, but that what wings are for.  She seem a little . . . weird sometimes, with the glowy stuff flying out of her hands, but she nice.”

Silja:  “Silja is pretty, but not notice world around her, she always have nose in dusty, dusty book.  And dust make me sneeze.  But she does make pretty statues.  Hmmm?  Maybe she do statue of me?”

Isobet:  “Isobet is very pretty lady.  She sometimes have scary lights around body, but those never hurt, so it okay.  One time, she try to seen in my head, but she said it was boring and a lot like an animal.  Of course it like that . . . Me Bajer!”[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 8, 2006)

or, as i suppose that you are a nature guy, you could be a friend of Di Cire (pixie anyone?) and when we rescued her, we earned you friendship as well as hers


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 8, 2006)

it's 6d4 for stats, enjoy. Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 10, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Thus far we have the following common background:
Silja and Isobet rescue Di while searching for a book on arcane lore, Suelekh's Grimoire (penned centuries ago by a lich of the same name).
Through Isobet's contacts at court, the group gains specialised mercenary work requiring their particular skills and discretion. The group does several jobs together, learning to work as a team and to know each others strength's and weaknessess. After about one year the team finds themselves low on money once again.

I can see several ways to involve Bajer in the story, but perhaps one of the following might fit in well:
- When Silja and Isobet resue Di, they also rescue Bajer who has been recently caught and caged by the Drow warlock. (This ties in to the 'Wild' flaw on Bajer's character sheet.)
- Di meets Bajer some time before she is captured by the Drow warlock. Then after she is rescued by Isobet and Silja, the three of them accept a job where they need Bajor's expertise to complete the job. Di introduces Bajer to the rest of the group and then they finish that job successfully. The job goes so well that Bajer joins the group on a semi-permanent basis which becomes more permanent over time.

Comments ... Other ideas ... ?[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 10, 2006)

rescueing bajer at the same time as Di sounds good.
i think i'll have a hard time taking bajer completely serious, since in danish slang bajer=beer
also my posting may be slightly unstable in the weekends


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds fine with me as well. But I'd certainly understand if Nexusdragon didn't wan't to have his barbarian start off by being rescued. If being captured is a problem, Di having met Bajer previously, and then tapping him for a job that required 'muscle that didn't look like muscle', sounds good to. Hell, Isobet could have picked Bajer up at a bar, while systematically mind probing patrons in search of trustworthy 'muscle that didn't look like muscle'.


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 10, 2006)

I honestly don't mind the "getting rescued" bit at all.  I can tie that in nicely with what I was going to work on as a backstory and it will also allow some reasoning behind an animalistic mindset.  Sounds good so far, I'll try to get fluff up tonight.


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 11, 2006)

All finished as far as I can tell.  So when do we begin?


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 11, 2006)

start by telling me what you're doing(I already said what's happening, remember?)


----------



## munchlord (Dec 11, 2006)

> she always have nose in dusty, dusty book



not exactly true, she's interested in ancient tomes of arcane lore, and often adventure to get her hands on such ones (she found the golem manual used for the flesh golem in an ancient tower ruin). she does though prefer to gain power through exercise (magical of course). good thing about adventuring for tomes in ancient ruins/tombs, you usually get both



> He then pointed to himself and said, “Bajer!”



i ROFLed there man, again it's the Bajer=Beer stuff


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 11, 2006)

Bajer starts at the sound at the window and jumps to all fours, peering cautiously in every direction.  He smells the air and glances up and sees the strange thing tapping.  He points and he sits back and says, "Sometin' at window!"


----------



## munchlord (Dec 11, 2006)

"well, it should be obvious that this has some magic or supernatural origin, the question is: is it dangerous or usefull?
Silja watch the box and seems to think for a short while
but on the other hand, whats the worst that could happen?
Silja moves towards the window
wait, we don't know if it's dangerous!
Frank-Arne reaches out and grabs her shoulder
it hasn't done anything threatening yet, and who knows if it's valuable, we are running out of money you remember
Silja turns towards Frank-Arne


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 11, 2006)

Upon seeing the flying package at the window, Isobet rolls her eyes. "It must be from Baron von Zharost. He's always trying stunts like this. And apparently he doesn't understand the meaning of the word 'over'."

Vyncent's silken silver fur bristles and he mutters something unintelligible under his breath as Isobet goes to the window and lets the package in. Assuming the box can be easily caught or settles onto a surface, Isobet looks it over, searching for a note.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 11, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				munchlord said:
			
		

> rescueing bajer at the same time as Di sounds good.
> i think i'll have a hard time taking bajer completely serious, since in danish slang bajer=beer
> also my posting may be slightly unstable in the weekends




Nexusdragon, does Bajer get a frothy head while raging?   [/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 11, 2006)

Di hovers, invisible, just a few feet from the window as her curiousity gets the better of her. She examines the flying box for a magical signature, interested in the construction of the box.

Detect magic for 3 rounds to determine what magical aura's emmanate from the box.


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 11, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Nexusdragon, does Bajer get a frothy head while raging?



If it would be amusing to see him foam at the mouth, that might be able to be arranged . . .  [/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 11, 2006)

Silja and Frank-Arne goes to Isobet, and looks into the package


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 11, 2006)

For all of the party's curiosity, the box turns out to be a simple contraption, and Di detects no magic from the box. The box whirrs and pops open, ejecting a scrollcase, it then flies off again after closing, the only damage appears to be a hole in the window upon its departure.


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 12, 2006)

Bajer slowly takes the scroll and peers at it scrutinizingly.  "Well I no make heads or tails of this,"he says with a huge grin on his face and holds the scroll out for someone else to read.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 12, 2006)

"Hmmph, that doesn't look like a gift from the baron. It must be for some dreary _job_. Could one of you be a dear and write them back to say we're not interested? We just did a job, what was it? two three months ago? A girl could get burnt out." The slight pout of Isobet's exuisitely painted lower lip is at once sexy and brat-like.

Vyncent visibly relaxes once it becomes clear that the package isn't a gift from a former lover. "I hate to bring this up milady, but the finances ...."

"Vyncent shush! I don't want to hear about _money_".

Vyncent looks to Silja, Frank and Di imploringly.


----------



## munchlord (Dec 12, 2006)

if it's a job coming up, i think we should at least look it over. We are running out of money, and it could be interesting. in any chase, i don't want to go back to the streets

Silja goes to read the scroll

i agree, and maybe we could then get our would be employer to pay the reperation of that damn window


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 13, 2006)

Silja removes the scroll from the cylinder and begins to read...

The scroll is made of fine vellum, and the letter itself is short and written in hurried, urgent handwriting.

"Greetings. I have heard of your companionship as well as prowess in missions of retrieval, and this is why I have chosen you to assist me in this terrible misfortune((those of you who play killer bunnies, no, not that terrible misfortune)). I have work for all of you, which unfortunately may not be put in ink, for I fear it will be intercepted. There has been a disaster in my community, and I wish for that you will restore parts of the incident to their former state, wherever possible. I will promise that I shall make it worth your while, meet me by the temple of our Lord Pelor before sunrise in two days.

Signed: Allister Brightstar. "


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 13, 2006)

What it say?  What it say?  What it say? Bajer implores with a rythmic ring to his query.


----------



## munchlord (Dec 13, 2006)

it says that some guy has a job for us because of some disaster, and that it will pay off. we're to meet him at the temple of Pelor before sunrise in two days.
i vote for that we pick it

i suppose we should, even though the way that guy speaks of Pelor he's one of "the devoted"

the last two words were said in a highly mucking way


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 13, 2006)

Di suddenly becomes visible, hovering over Silja as she too reads the note.

She then turns towards Bajer, Isobet, and Vyncent and speaks, 
"Hmm .. it seems that a certain Allister Brightstar from the Pelorian temple wishes to see us about a retrieval mission. He says that some disaster has befallen the community, ... I guess he means the community at the temple. ... It is obviously a delicate matter requiring discretion since he will not explain further in the letter although he does mention that he will make it worth our while. He wishes to meet us just before dawn in two days time."

Di turns further towards Isobet, "Have you heard anything at all about this Allister Brightstar? I'm just wondering what social circles he moves in and whether you've heard of him at court"

Di then looks at Vyncent, "That box, have you ever seen anything like that before, I took a good look at it and I would swear that it's not magical, or at least that it doesn't radiate magic. Do you think that it could be a construct of some sort?"

As Di starts to become involved in a discussion about magical constructs with Vyncent, she carefully winks at him once, slowly, such that Isobet can't see while she absent mindedly rolls a small silver coin over her knuckles.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 13, 2006)

Isobet sifts through her memories for information about Allister, opening her mind to allow knowledge to seep through from the collective unconscious.
(OOC - activating the Skill Knowledge power (+5 competence to a single skill check) for a total of +15 on Know: Local Religion or Nobility. If the chaeck fails, she'll use the Call to Mind power for a second check at +14)

Vyncent returns Di's wink with a gallant smile, but despite his genuine warmth, Di can tell that his gallantry conceals some nervousness. "Odd that a flying box produced no magical signature. Its a shame I didn't examine it in more detail. Even if the box itself is completely mundane, a spell that made it fly should certainly be visible to your senses. There are relics, usually quite powerful, that would appear normal to magical detection. But, more likely, it simply had a relatively simple enhantment to conceal its magical nature."


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 13, 2006)

Bajer sits down and starts scratching himself behind the ear with his left back foot.  "I have no clue what you all talk about."


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 14, 2006)

He's the leader of various protectors of the temple, such as paladins, warriors and clerics. Also in charge of contacting people outside the temple.

He's a rather nice guy, though not astoundingly so. Also rather practical, or atleast he recognizes that praying a whole lot may not be the solution to everything.

He was seen on the streets by a person or two soon after dawn, looking distressed and roughly 15~20 years older.


----------



## munchlord (Dec 14, 2006)

well a simple enchantment, i think i know the name of it
knowledge arcana check 35 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=776331)
he seems to fear that someone will catch the message, thus it makes sense to conceal it as much as possible


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 14, 2006)

three spells: fly, nondetection and most likely nystul's undetectable aura.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 14, 2006)

As the discussion leads into the possibilities of masking spells, Di nods in agreement with Vyncent and Silja.
"Yeah, you are probably right. A simple masking spell makes sense ... a pity, it would have been much more interesting were it a construct or relic of some sort."

"Still, there is something about all this that intrigues me. It is rare that the clergy seek help outside their own temple for matters of such gravity as this seems to be, and given the effort that has already been made to maintain discretion ... I wonder ..."

"Since we have two days, perhaps I should take a look within the temple and see if I can find out more about the situation. Isobet, Do you know where the local temple of Pelor is?"


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 14, 2006)

"Need me to watch somebody or find something?  I not much help otherways."


----------



## munchlord (Dec 14, 2006)

checking the temple, sounds boring.....

but useful. I think that something is wrong inside the temple ranks, and thats why this guy wants help from outsiders, and a little research would be in order then. Bajer, right now i think we should decide what has to be done first


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 14, 2006)

Isobet frowns, dissapointed that her friends didn't rise to her bait. 

"Well if everyone insists on doing another job already, I suppose I won't stand in the way. That being the case, I'd rather start looking into it now, rather than some ridiculous predawn meeting. Perhaps we should all head to the area. Di, you can take a look around invisibly, and the rest of us will be nearby in case you run into something unpleasant. Apparently poor Allister managed to age twenty years overnight, so do be careful dear."


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 15, 2006)

The layout of the town is, more or less, as follows.

It's a square walled in city, divided neatly into quarters. The NW corner is the residential area, along with the docks and the area in which you are currently located. The SW is the entertainment quarter, providing amusement of many sorts, including an Arena.The NE is the city gates, the city hall, guild halls and a few other official buildings((note: you are not registered with any guild... yet)). Finally, the SE quarter is the commercial district, filled with marketplaces, stalls and shops of many different kinds(as well as quality), it is also quite easy to find exotic goods in such a great port, as trade is common.

The temple is in the NE area.

Aging 20 years ish is most likely a figure of speech  you know, probably extreme stress or something.


----------



## munchlord (Dec 15, 2006)

isn't the temple open to anyone who wan't to pay a vist? then we could all go and check the open for everyone area, and then Di take a look behind the screen. i do know that the important stuff isn't likely to be in the open, but a hint or two to the situation there may be


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 16, 2006)

sorry to leave you guys! Yes, the temple is open to all... for the most part.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 16, 2006)

Di nods slowly in response to Isobet's comments, "Perhaps so, it would be good to have the security of your presense somewhere in the vicinity ... I will be careful. I promise."

She then turns towards Silja, "Checking out the temple could be a good idea, but perhaps it is best if we do not seem too interested or at least too involved. There may be unwanted conclusions drawn by those involved if our presence there is known ... mayhaps we could devise a plausible reason for Bajer or Frank to visit the temple."

Di then speaks to the group entire, "Since the guilds are located in the same district as the temple, perhaps Vyncent could approach the artisans guild about membership. That would give the rest of you an excuse to be in the general vicinity. Bajer could wander over to the temple and offer help in tending those in need of longer term healing, and whilst doing so he could assess the mood of those within the temple. Well that's my idea anyway, either way I'll check out what I can at the temple and do my best to remain undetected."

"Well, I'll head off then and scout the area. Once you all arrive in the general vicinity, I'll head into the temple ... don't be too long."

Di then dissappears from sight and flies off towards the NE district of the city. Once she arrives, she makes use of her natural invisibility and her skill at hiding to avoid detection as she flies through the district looking for anything out of the ordinary, particulary in the area close to the temple of Pelor.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 17, 2006)

"Hmm, If Vyncent and Frank stay behind the rest of us should be able to get in discreetly by disguise. Lets start heading over. Bajer, you can borrow my tiara and use it to look like a human child, I'll metamorpose myself into an extra gem on my tiara. And Silja, I believe you have a disguise spell as well right. Ta gents. Try not to get too lonely without us."

Isobet starts to walk out as if the matter is settled.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 17, 2006)

okay, what is silja disguised as and with which spell?


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 17, 2006)

"Bajer not human child.  Bajer Bajer."  He scratches his head ponderously but shrugs and follows Isobet, running like an ape trying to keep up with her.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 17, 2006)

Nexusdragon said:
			
		

> "Bajer not human child.  Bajer Bajer."  He scratches his head ponderously but shrugs and follows Isobet, running like an ape trying to keep up with her.




((*facepalm*))


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 17, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Nexusdragon said:
			
		

> "Bajer not human child. Bajer Bajer." He scratches his head ponderously but shrugs and follows Isobet, running like an ape trying to keep up with her.



 .... beautiful .... just beautiful 
Nice one Nexus. I especially like the imagery of Bajer saying this as he run's after Isobet...

C&T: Could you comment a little on what we know about the guilds here. I'm particulary interested in the thieves guild (contacts, relationship between Di and the guild, etc) but something about the mages guild would be useful too (what is their opinion of Di, of warlocks, do they know about her, etc). 
Also does anyone in the group know much about the politics within the city concerning the temples? Di definitely does not, but would Isobet?


As something that is hopefully useful to our hardworking GM, I went through each of the characters and sidekicks, and listed the guilds and who might be interested in which (If I've gotten something wrong or missed something then just mention it and I'll change the list):
Artisans guild (Vyncent)
Fighters guild (Frank, Bajer?)
Mages guild (Di, Silja, Isobet) ... (mainly for access to their arcane libraries)
Thieves guild (Di)
'Nature' guild (Bajer)
'Psionic' guild (Isobet)
...[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 17, 2006)

"Don't worry Bajer", Isobet says, patting the halfling's unkempt hair like a pet,"I'll show you how to use my magic tiara so that everyone at the temple _thinks_ you are a human kid rather than a demented adult."

Isobet's voice remains sweet as she calls Bajer demented, so that it sounds like it could be a compliment.


----------



## munchlord (Dec 17, 2006)

me going to the temple, it's hard to find a good excuse, my dislike of those self-righteous priests and paladins at the temple is well known here about.....sorry

silja use disguse self to look like a rather unremakable young female commoner

well, guess you're right Frank, sad that my spell can't be used on me, but you can with vyncent, or possibly to the Fighters or thieves guild

((Frank-Arne could be useful for the thieves guild, he might not be a masterthief, but compared to a level 1 or 2 rouge, he's respectable))


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 17, 2006)

Bajer smiles broadly as Isobet pats his head.  "Yup, but Bajer not just demented adult, Bajer demented adult _halfling_.  Otherwise, okay, we go with plan."


----------



## munchlord (Dec 18, 2006)

(in elven) it really isn't nice to call him demented, he's just not an ordinary halfling, and his talents are not of the intelectual sort


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 18, 2006)

(also in elven)"If prefer the term 'special' to demented, I won't argue." Isobet switches back to common, "I wouldn't lend the fellow my tiara if I didn't trust him."

When they get to within a couple blocks of the temple Isobet removes what had appeared to be a tastseful yet somewhat ostentatious hat. Immediately upon removal it reverts to a dainty platinum tiara. She hands it to Bajer.

"When you put this on, imagine yourself as _looking_ like a human child. Then send that mental picture to the tiara. It might sound hard, but give it a try. Its really quite easy to use."

"Now, where is Di? We'd have a tricky time of it trying to find each other once we're in disguise."

OOC - The tiara also provides a +6 Int bonus.


----------



## munchlord (Dec 18, 2006)

Silja uses message to tell Di to go to Silja and Isobet, and our position


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 19, 2006)

Bajer takes the tiara, sniffing it cautiously.  He then closes his eyes, screws up his face, and gently places it on his head.  His appearance shimmers and is replaced by that of a red-headed human child dressed in middle class clothes.  "Well, this is certainly a different approach to life.  How could anyone stand such a dreadful thing as bathing?  I should be glad when I get to revert back to my natural proclivities such as sleeping on the floor and scratching my chin with my toes.  But for the sake of money, and therefore our livelihood, I will tolerate this strange look for a time."


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 19, 2006)

As Bajer's appearance shimmers and changes, a giggle is heard from midair, and Di's voice can be heard emanating from the same spot "Oh, Bajer, ... you make such a cute human child"


----------



## munchlord (Dec 19, 2006)

good that you are here Di, as we are here for the reason that we should be near if you get into trouble it'd be rather important that you reqognize us in our disguises


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 19, 2006)

Soo... Bajer learned the benefit of brain cells eh?.


The guilds consist of the following..

Artisans guild: though it exists, this is more a moderately wealthy guild of _nonmagical_ artisans(such as members of the expert class). Though they would be honored to have Vyncent around and would, quite honestly, be completely awed by the stuff he does, there probably isn't much that membership could provide.

fighter's guild: pretty much stands alone, attracts some non-fighter mercenary types..thinks of the companions as a rivaling business, nothing more, though they would probably like to have frank around more than they admit, bajer will probably provide too bad an image as anything but a mascot, certainly not a public figure otherwise.

mage's guild: again, more or less stand alone, they actually like the companions, as they aren't in the mercenary business, hire them sometimes, and ofcourse, there's vyncent. They will tolerate warlocks/sorcerers, but admission is more or less wizard/archivist only(Vyncent may still have a chance). Other guilds are somewhat jealous of their libraries, to which they reply that(usually to the fighter's guild) they will only allow the reading of their books for those that they can be sure will read the book over eating it. They aren't terribly familiar with or tolerant of psionics, but considering isobet's power, they probably will allow membership.


necromancer's guild: seperate from the mage's guild, and quite a rich establishment. These well-respected necromancers have researched a variant of the animate dead spell that allows the targets to retain their intelligence. Thus they are usually sought after for ressurections(or cheaper variants thereof), healing and (to some extent) servants. When a heavy debtor dies, his or her corpse may be sent to the guild to pay off the bulk of the debt, the corpse is then reanimated and sold as a servant, so zombie(usually skeletons, much cleaner) butlers and such are not an uncommon sight. The priests, as you might imagine, are midway between being disgusted by and jealous of the entire guild. They are well associated with the mage guild, though entirely seperate, and do not care much either way for the companions.

Assasin's guild: midway between secret and not, this is one of those that is well-known between the upper classes, but not often discussed. The members pride them selves on several things, including having received good education, behaving like most high society, and only killing for payment. They don't really like the companions at all, but will cope so long as they don't get in the way. Basically the entire companionship knows how to get here.((if you have read discworld books, this is pretty similar)) They may be interested in hiring frank, but it won't do their reputation much good.

nature/psionic/thief guilds and such: nonexistant, sorry.


----------



## munchlord (Dec 19, 2006)

((seems Frank is kinda a multi guild man, as for the lack of a thieves guild, fair deal.
Also Frank could be in the area to pay homage to Kord (the only god he respects at all), ha does so once in a while.....this isn't possible if there is no shirine or temple of Kord of course))


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 19, 2006)

Di speaks again "I'll head into the temple now ... you guys wander in as soon as you're ready ... I'll call out if I need help."

[sblock=OOC]Di is invisible and she will be hiding as much as possible.
She has a +42 modifier to hide while invisible, or a +22 modifier vs see invisible.

Btw C&T, did Di find anything during her recon?[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 19, 2006)

Silja heads for the temple of pelor

Frank heads for the temple/shrine/whatever of Kord

EDIT: ((who got to start page 3  ))


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 19, 2006)

Before Di and Silja head out, Isobet establishes a mindlink with everyone assembled. _This should help prevent any snafu's due to lack of communication._

She then transforms herself into a flawless ameythyst set in platinum with flexible wire clasps._Bajer, would you be so kind as to attach me to my tiara? I'd like to already be holding it if I need to change back suddenly. And if anyone is thinking about making a comment about sitting on the halfling's face .... just .. don't._

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay in reply. Just finished a big project for work.[/sblock]


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 20, 2006)

"Well someone still needs to give my some form of guidance, elsewise this tiara will be taken off at the wrong time and a brilliant human child will be replaced by a hyperactive Bajer.  So, where to now, oh most studious of mages and psions?"  Bajer bows low at the last part, but in a most sarcastic manner, clearly abusing the temporary intelligence bestowed on him to augment his rather diminished vocabulary.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 20, 2006)

Nexusdragon said:
			
		

> "Well someone still needs to give my some form of guidance, elsewise this tiara will be taken off at the wrong time and a brilliant human child will be replaced by a hyperactive Bajer.  So, where to now, oh most studious of mages and psions?"  Bajer bows low at the last part, but in a most sarcastic manner, clearly abusing the temporary intelligence bestowed on him to augment his rather diminished vocabulary.




_For now its probably best to just walk around the publicly accessible areas and eavesdrop. If anyone asks where your 'parent' is just point deeper inside._


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 20, 2006)

As Isobet establishes the mindlink, you can hear Di's mental voice giggling in your heads, _Come on in ... I'm in the main lobby of the temple ... I wonder why they wear those funny robes, they look uncomfortable ... ooooh, look at that ... this is a big place, where to start ... I wonder where this door goes to ..._

[sblock=OOC]What is the main entrance area of the temple like?
Are there any obvious areas which are 'off limits' or 'personel only'?[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 20, 2006)

_well, i'm going in now_

_i'll be at the shrine of Kord, but for this once, i'll keep out of activities that i can't break off from with a moments notice to go to aid if something happens to Di_


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 20, 2006)

the temple is usually bustling with activity, but today, all is quiet. It is still active, and inside the priests are still trying to maintain a semblance of normality, but you sense that something is wrong... they seem agitated, concerned, worried, and some downright frantic. Through all this you see no sign of Allister, but atleast none notice Di.

The main entrance is a high arch of marble and golden stones, seemingly glowing with an inner radiance. There are no gates, this being a great pride for the temple; all are allowed in to recieve Pelor's grace.

((oh yeah, pelor's is the most major, but there's shrines/temples for pretty much everyone here.))

((oh yeah, and here's something you might want to know: my little sister's favorite of the group is Bajer ))


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 20, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]The priest notices Di despite the invisibility and attempt to remain hidden? And yeah, the feral halfling makes me grin.[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 20, 2006)

_can't you try to look into the mind of one of those priests to see what bothers them Isobet_


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 20, 2006)

Bajer (in the form of a human child) begins to meander around the temple, acting like a vaguely interested child in any place they tend not to understand the purpose of.  Yet he stays alert and on his toes should someone confront him.


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 20, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]@C&T: Just to confirm. One of the priests notices Di? 
I'm a bit surprised because even if they would have true seeing up they would still need to spot her hiding and since she has a +22 modifier to hide when she is visible, it should be a pretty difficult task.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 20, 2006)

munchlord said:
			
		

> _can't you try to look into the mind of one of those priests to see what bothers them Isobet_




_Doing so now would cause me to revert to human form. Also the priest would be aware of the scan, although that memory could be removed later. Now would probably not be the proper time for such a course of action._


----------



## munchlord (Dec 20, 2006)

_all right, we'll interrogate later then_


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Doh, sorry! Stupid old me... I'll edit that.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 21, 2006)

cog_and_taz said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]Doh, sorry! Stupid old me... I'll edit that.[/SBLOCK]



((WTF))


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 21, 2006)

((first of all: that wasn't necessary, not at all. Second, I was referring to Di being spotted, I editted that bit.))


----------



## munchlord (Dec 21, 2006)

((if the unneccesary thing was my post: sorry, i'm not especially experienced with PbP. and if this is unneccesary too then: sorry once again))


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]How are we gonna communicate right now?  Did someone establish a telepathic link and I just never noticed or are we flying deaf here?[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Dec 21, 2006)

((Isobet established a telepathic link, so no we're not deaf


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 22, 2006)

((The only unnecessary bit was the sudden swearing really, I rather you didn't do that.))


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 22, 2006)

Bajer stops and eyes a painting of some saint performing some miracle.  _So what am I trying to get close enough for us to spy on again?  Just because I am smarter, it would seem that my memory was not exactly enhanced.  I seem to remember that I must clean myself sometime today and that I am hungry for some rabbit, beyond that it gets a little foggy._


----------



## munchlord (Dec 22, 2006)

_cleaning yourself should be right now, but later it would be a good idea. what we are trying to do right now is getting some clues as to what has happened in the clergy that Alister require us to take care off_

((sorry for the swearing dude, i guess i do that a little too much))

EDIT: ((due to various unfortunate events and a trip to norway, my posting will be VERY sparse from december 23 to january 14. Feel free to NPC Silja and Frank-Arne while i'm abscent C&T))


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 22, 2006)

((it's alright, just don't do it again please. As for leaving.. .well, I guess now's as good a time to say as any. Things is, I will be ou of the country starting some time in january(will say when I know) for a month, leaving japan, headin' to thailand, sorry guys! I promise to ocntinue when I'm back though.))


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 26, 2006)

right, I will leave around jan 14))


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 26, 2006)

OOC - Does anyone hear anything useful while eavesdropping?


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 27, 2006)

((nope, nothing. Although it seems that whatever he requires of you, the church doesn't know about it))


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 27, 2006)

Di frowns, then she begins to concentrate on the minds of the clergy around her, slowly she assess their intelligence, and then the surface thoughts of the various clergy, trying to ascertain exactly what is responsible for the odd mood that the clergy are in.

At the same time she mentally speaks to Silja and Bajer. _Could you both ask one of the clergy what is wrong. It is easier for me to pick up their thoughts if you can get them to think about it._
[sblock=OOC]Di uses a spell-like ability, 'Detect thoughts'
Will save vs DC19 to prevent her from reading surface thoughts.
Range: 60ft cone
Duration: Concentration up to 8 minutes

Di will try and detect the surface thoughts of as many of the clergy as possible, especially anyone who seems to be worried and in particular the two clergy that Bajer and Silja talk to.

Note that since this is a spell-like ability, there is no verbal component so Di cannot be 'heard' and of course she remains invisible.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 27, 2006)

((would you like to take that back? Will save means that they are aware of being messed around with.))


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 27, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]@C&T: I am aware that they 'might' be aware of something, however as I understand it, they are only aware if they succeed on their saving throw (and I think that considering the DC19 difficulty, Di has a very good chance of them all failing their saves). If I am wrong or if you are ruling differently then I will of course reconsider Di's actions.

To elaborate, my understanding is as follows (if it is wrong or you are ruling differently, then let me know):


			
				SRD:Magic Overview said:
			
		

> *Succeeding on a Saving Throw*: A creature that successfully saves against a spell that has no obvious physical effects feels a hostile force or a tingle, but cannot deduce the exact nature of the attack. Likewise, if a creature’s saving throw succeeds against a targeted spell you sense that the spell has failed. You do not sense when creatures succeed on saves against effect and area spells.



At I have noted in the quote above (from the online SRD), a creature only notices that they are being affected by an effect that requires a save if they *succeed* in their saving throw. If they fail, then of course they do not notice. Furthermore since even if they succeed they would feel either a 'hostile force or a tingle' and I can't see how this would classify as a hostile force, then if they succeed in their saving throw then they would at most feel a tingle indicating that something was up, but they cannot deduce the exact nature of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Nexusdragon (Dec 28, 2006)

Bajer will meander over to someone who looks like clergy and tug on his robes, "Excuse me, mister, but why is everyone so frowny right now?  This place is usually happy."


----------



## cog_and_taz (Dec 29, 2006)

The priest smiles and pats Bajer on the head. "Nothing's wrong. We're just a bit busy for the harvest festival, that's when we bring the food from all the farms, and we have to get a big party ready for everyone! It's all a bit hard to do, but everything's just fine, so don't you worry yourself." It's not a lie, or not exactly, atleast. It _is_ october, and it is almost time for the annual harvest festival, but that usually doesn't worry anyone.  Also, the surface thoughts that you detected seem to suggest that someone rather important died.


((by the way, thailand is scrapped, I'll just be heading off to somewhere some time for 2 weeks.))


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 30, 2006)

_Sounds like we're not going to find out anything more in the publicly accessible areas. Di, could you be a dear and start checking the clergy only areas? Bajer, lets open the door for her. If anyone asks, just tell them you're looking for your mommy._


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 2, 2007)

As Di wanders over to a clergy only area and waits for Bajer to open the door, she replies mentally to the others, _Clergy are concerned ... and evading the truth ... not quite lying ... seems like somebody died recently ... somebody important ... I'm waiting by the entrance to the vestry ... Bajer, just a bit to your left_


----------



## Nexusdragon (Jan 3, 2007)

Bajer looks around sees a nearby door.  Peering around cautiously, he approaches it and slowly reaches for a handle, attempting to open the door without drawing any attention to himself.  He remains alert, yet tries to look like a curious child nonetheless.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 4, 2007)

The room is more magnificient than all of the rest of the temple combined. It is a high dome with a glass ceiling, designed to bring the sun in. The Sun Codex(bible equivelant) lies on a pedestal at the far end, trees grow around the marble room, and a fountain streams constantly in the centre. Priests stand around a marble platform, wearing the black robes of mourning. On the pedestal lies the figure of a man, wreathed in a white and gold silken cloth. A solemn, mourning chant issues forth from what appears to be the high priest.

They do not seem to notice Bajer.


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 4, 2007)

Di, still invisible, peers through the door over Bajer's shoulder. Noticing that there seems to be a funeral going on she mentally speaks to the others, _"Oops ... seems like someone did die and they're having the funeral in here ... perhaps we shouldn't intrude too much ... what do you guys think?"_

She tries to detect the surface thoughts of the priests towards the rear of the funeral group.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 4, 2007)

Isobet gives the mental equvalent of a shrug. _As long as they don't know we're intruding I don't see the problem. And with any luck at all Brightstar will be in attendance. If so, we can give him a discreet psychic interview as soon as the ceremony is over._


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 5, 2007)

The surface thoughts vary quite a bit: most are just thinking about the death/funeral, one is just hungry, and a few others seem to be thinking about some kind of theft, which the death seems to be linked to.


----------



## Nexusdragon (Jan 5, 2007)

_So I'm entering then?  Well here goes nothing._  Bajer creep forward and tries to stay as quiet as possible.

Move Silently (1d20+4=22)
Spot to notice anything about the funeral (1d20+2=22)

[sblock=OOC]An 18 and a nat 20!  I'm on fire tonight!  If only we were in combat . . . By the way, did that tiara disguise my equipment?  Namely my greataxe, which is as tall as me.  Is is disguised as a dagger or am I not carrying it for sake of secrecy and convienence?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 5, 2007)

No one seems to notice you, but you don't spot anything out of the ordinary, either. [SBLOCK=OOC] you aren't carrying the axe, not unless you want to be.[/SBLOCK]The funeral forms a procession and marches out through the back door into the temple garden, chanting solemnly.


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 5, 2007)

Di speaks to the others mentally, _It seems that there was some sort of theft and the death is connected to the theft somehow ... perhaps a result of it_

Di stealthily follows the procession and continues to scan the surface thoughts of the clergy, trying to ascertain further details of the theft.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 5, 2007)

you gather that something related to bone was stolen, but nothing more.


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 5, 2007)

As she follows the procession, Di learns little more and after a short while she returns to the others and passes on what she has learnt, her mental voice echoing in the minds of the others, _An item of value was stolen, something of bone, ... and somehow the death within the temple is related to the theft.

I don't think that we will learn much more here. Perhaps we might try and discover the identity of anyone within the city, or anyone who has recently left the city, who would be skilled enough to do such a thing._


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 6, 2007)

Isobet's psychic voice is petulant. _You may have noticed the security around here is a bit shy of exacting. Any brigand may have made off with a relic from here. Once Di locates Allister Brightstar we'll get all the details. Afterwards perhaps, we can go talk to fences. But I don't want to wander around asking every common criminal about something we know almost nothing about. And I don't want to get up hours before dawn for a meeting in two days to find out something I want to know right now._


----------



## Nexusdragon (Jan 6, 2007)

_A bone?  A theft?  A death?  Body harvesting?  Seems a bit extreme, but maybe the bone of a saint was needed for something . . . profane?_  It seems Bajer's enhanced intelligence runs a bit wild, but his facial expressions are deadly serious as he squints slightly in thought.


----------



## munchlord (Jan 7, 2007)

((i got internet acces 1 time in the middle of the period of abscence, and i wont be reporting back for the next week either, but i thought i would go in with a little here anyway))

_hmm, bone of a saint... something profane. that sounds reasonable, but it could also easily be something profane that the temple locked away to make sure that it would never be used again... or maybe it was all of the remains of someone... someone poewrful, and someone are going to make him into an undead..... an undead that retains the power of it's former self_


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 7, 2007)

((thanks for chimin' in ))


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 9, 2007)

guys...guys?


----------



## Nexusdragon (Jan 10, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Que?  I put in my two cents.  I'm waiting for more.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 10, 2007)

OOC - I'm here too. Just waiting for Di to find Allister ... or for something unexpected to happen.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 10, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]You could... you know, wait? Ah well, that would be a gather information check to find allister, would it? Sorry, first time DM here.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 11, 2007)

OOC - I had assumed that Isobet knew what he looked like and could share the image via mindlink. Oops, um does she?


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 11, 2007)

vaguely, yes. So you'll get a -2 penalty on checks that hinge on how he looks.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 11, 2007)

Isobet waits for Di to try to find Allistair. As she does so a weird mental static starts to buzz over the mindlink. Its seems to be an unspoken but palpable irritation from the telepath. Not suprizing, given that Isobet isn't exactly known for her patience.


----------



## Nexusdragon (Jan 13, 2007)

Bajer looks around suddenly at the buzzing.  _This telepathy thing was unnerving to begin with, but you don't need to be going and doing things like that!_


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 13, 2007)

The buzzing abruptly stops. _What? I'm not doing anything._

However, a few minutes later and imperceptibly at first, the buzzing slowly starts to build up again.


----------



## munchlord (Jan 13, 2007)

_well, i guess that the buzzing is isobet loosing your patience bajer, it's kinda hard to do anything about it i think......_

_that doesn't prevent it form being annoying_


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 13, 2007)

As Di wanders around the temple, she searches for Alistair.

After noticing the irritated static on the mental link, Di's mental voice giggles, _Patience Isobet, I just have one or two places still to check ..._


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 13, 2007)

Again the buzzing stops. _Hmm? No, take your time Di. If you can't find him, I'll just disguse myself as a paladin from another city, and just ask for the man._


----------



## munchlord (Jan 13, 2007)

_thats better than annoying us with that buzzing, thats for sure_


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 13, 2007)

Isobet's mental voice becomes cloyingly sweet. _Silja dear, could you say something to your servant-boy? He's getting uppity. Although, if you prefer, I'd be happy to discipline him myself once we get back from this little errand._


----------



## munchlord (Jan 14, 2007)

_at first Frank is not my servant but my friend, and at second even though he's saying it kinda hard he isn't wrong_

_Frank would you please try to be friendly to isobet, i know that it bother you when she does that buzzing, but it isn't to irritate us, it's simply that this mindlink also transmit her irritation that this takes the time it takes_

_the last thing wasn't even ment to be sent to you others_

_well, you gotta watch what you think when we're connected in this way, since it broadcast whatever's in our heads_

_everything?_

_that you happen to think yes_

_phew, good that i havn't thought of that i'm in... *no, stop it for kord's sake*_


----------



## Nexusdragon (Jan 14, 2007)

_Well, I can still get ornery with you.  So there._  You feel something like the mental equivalent of a raspberry.  _And if you suddenly become a paladin, won't everyone notice the unbathed, feral halfling standing where a child once was?  May not end well for guards and whatnot.  Don't know what I'd do if confronted and without the added brains this "tiara" gives me._


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]C&T: Is Di able to find Alistair as she sneaks around the temple?[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 15, 2007)

To Silja's reply Isobet makes an offended _Hmmph!_. Her attention then turns to Bajer._We'd have to leave the premises, then I would return, disguised. In fact, we might as well leave now._


----------



## munchlord (Jan 15, 2007)

_if you heard my conversation with Frank, you'd know that i do not think that you've done anything wrong, only that he os right in that it's annoying and that it would be more useful to all of us if you disguised yourself instead of waiting and loosing you patience._


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 15, 2007)

Something akin to the previous static only more irritated almost threatening surges though the telepathic network in response to Silja' sending. But when Isobet replies her tone is businesslike. _It would be more professional to wait until the service is over. But yes, I will certainly be willing to put the temple to small trouble of a disguised appearance should Di be unable to find him by that time. Does that meet with *your approval* Silja?_

[sblock]Nothing personal, of course, as you can probably tell by now, Isobet is a bit ... difficult[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Jan 16, 2007)

_*sigh* let's stop this fruitless discussion Isobet_


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 16, 2007)

_That's perfectly fine with me. Still no luck Di?_


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 16, 2007)

_Nothin' yet ... almost done searching ... just one last place ..._

[sblock=OOC]Just waiting for C&T to state whether Di finds Alistair ...[/sblock]


----------



## Nexusdragon (Jan 17, 2007)

_I honestly can't wait for us to get out of each other heads and get back to my references to self in the third person.  Oh how I long once more to understand that man called Bajer I once knew so well._  The mental image of Bajer waving a kerchief into the sunset blooms suddenly replaced by snide laughter.


----------



## munchlord (Jan 17, 2007)

_i can't wait to get you out of my head too, this is kinda annoying. Especially that you have to watch what you think about_


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 17, 2007)

You all hear Di's mental voice in your heads giggling, 
_Why worry about what you are thinking. This is fun. ... hmmm ... I wonder what I could get for Isobet ... a jewel that size ought to be quite valuable ... perhaps I could sell her several times_

A friendly mental chuckle can be heard across the link, 
_Don't worry Isobet, I could always steal you back ... still it would be one way out of our financial difficulties wouldn't it, that is if this mission isn't sufficiently lucrative_

Di's mental voice fades as once again she concentrates on finding Alistair.

[sblock=OOC]@C&T: If you need to make a gather info roll for Di to find Alistair, then she has a +7 to gather info, plus whatever circumstance bonus you wish to give for Isobet's mental discription.[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Jan 17, 2007)

_it's just that i'm.......well there's something wan't to keep to myslef and it's actually rather hard not to think about it_

_i think i know what it is_

_well you know i can't hide anything from you and neither can you from me, mental link or not, but i ask you not to tell the others_

_well then i won't_


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Check failed, you don't find him.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 17, 2007)

After a moment or two more, Di rejoins the others, 
_I can't seem to find him ... Isobet, perhaps you'll have more luck with your idea. ... meanwhile I think I'll see if I can find any evidence of the theft ... I'll be just a thought away ..._

Faint laughter trickles through the mental link, then fades ...

Di proceeds to stealthily search every part of the temple that is accessible to her, inside and out, looking for evidence of a break-in, or evidence of the stolen object. As she does, faint thoughts filter through the mental link to the others 
_... if I was the thief how would I get in ... through a window, ... a door, ... what about a chimney ... and how would I get out ... ... ... where would the relic have been ... somewhere safe ... secure? ... hidden? ... perhaps some relic on display is missing from its case ..._

[sblock=OOC]Di searches the temple as thoroughly as she can taking care to always move stealthily.
Search check (take 20)=33[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Jan 17, 2007)

Silja goes to a statue and start saying a prayer to Pelor


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 17, 2007)

Once Bajer is outside the temple, Isobet ends her metamorphosis and retrieves her tiara. _There you go my little friend. Enjoy your imbecility._

Afterwards, she waits a few minutes for the ceremony to end (informed by Di), activates her Skill Knowledge power, and disguises herself as a road weary paladin of Pelor (+20 total). She then re-enters the temple and approaches the nearest priest. 

"Pardon me brother. Could you take me to Allister Brightstar? It is a matter of some urgency."


----------



## Nexusdragon (Jan 17, 2007)

Bajer looks down at his dirty armor and clothing and smiles widely.  "Bajer happy to be Bajer again!  Bajer wait here while friends figure out what going on.  Yell if you need angry halfling rage!"  Bajer walks over to a corner of a building and sits down, running his finger through his mop of hair trying to find an early snack.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 18, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Di]How would she know if something is missing, has she been here before?[/SBLOCK]

The priest looks glad to see you, yet rather nervous. "But ofcourse! He is in the back... perhaps you could join him after his prayers? It will only take a minute...and I fear it is best not to disturb him today, we have had troubles of our own, and he is quite easily angered."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 18, 2007)

Isobet's demeanor is urgent yet polite, "I am honor bound to great haste. If you could just take me to his door ... that way no one but I will bear his wrath for knocking, nor will anyone here need risk his rousing his ire for *not* bringing me to him immediately."

*OOC - Diplomacy +22*


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 18, 2007)

[sblock=C&T]Since Di has no particular interest in relegion, she is unlikely to have been in any of the temples before (unless it has been related to a job). Thus I am assuming that she hasn't been here before.

As far as whether something is missing, well she is looking for clues that would indicate that something is missing. Things like: a thin layer of dust on a surface except for a small circular area about the size of a hand (the 'clean' area could be from a drinking glass that was on the surface), or an empty display stand, etc.

Note that with an intelligence of 24 and a racial bonus to search, Di should, at least, have comparable deductive abilities to sherlock holmes and definitely superior to detectives in CSI.[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Jan 18, 2007)

_Nice work Isobet, Di i think you should follow them when they move out_


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 18, 2007)

Isobet: "well..yes, ofcourse!" Isobet is swiftly brought to a closed door, at which point the priest nervously departs. The door is of plain, weathered oak, sounds of prayer and incense smoke coming from beyond. As soon as the priest is gone, a voice sounds from beyond the door.  "Couldn't possibly wait one day, could you? Very well than, come in, all of you."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 19, 2007)

Isobet enters slowly in order to give Di time to arrive.

"If you've been stolen from, it would perhaps be better not to allow the trail to grow too cold. More so if one of your brethren have been murdered. But please do fill us in on the details. The better informed we are the better the outcome is likely to be."


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 19, 2007)

As Isobet informs Di of the situation, Di stops her search and joins Isobet. As she arrives she asks Isobet _Should I fetch the others and should we be inconspicuous? If you were to lend me your tiara, I think that we can get the others in unobserved. It might be useful to maintain anonymity and discretion._

Assuming that Isobet doesn't mind lending out her tiara, Di will bring the others in one-by-one, disguised as priests, so as to maintain anonymity and discretion.


----------



## munchlord (Jan 19, 2007)

_at least i'd like to be there. i prefer to have an influence on what happens_

_i'll just stay at the temple of kord, yell if you need me_


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 20, 2007)

_Well if Brightstar doesn't mind more of us traipsing through the temple I don't have a problem with it. But it might be best to simply relay everything telepathically._

"Allister, you asked all of us to come in. Would you like the rest of us to enter in disguise? I would respect your need for discretion ..."


----------



## Nexusdragon (Jan 21, 2007)

_Bajer not want to go back to weird not-Bajer shape.  Bajer stay out here and listen.  Bajer be ready in case anything happen, too._  Bajer crouches in a shadowy alley and surveys the temple's front, watching for anything out of the ordinary, trying his darndest to stay focused and not let himself be distracted by his surroundings.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]sorry bout the lack of replies. In about 24 hours I will be leaving for a trip, don't expect me to come back for 3~4 weeks. Again, I'm sorry, but it's not my idea.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## munchlord (Jan 22, 2007)

((don't worry C&T, everyone ar victims of others decisions once in a while. we'll make it))


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]@C&T: Have a good trip. I'm sure we'll be here when you get back [/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Jan 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Thanks. In other threads I maintain, the answer was something like "/flattire" or "accidents happen, you know..", which I take as a weird kind of compliment.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## munchlord (Feb 9, 2007)

((i'll be unable to post for the next week because my net connection at home crapped and i won't be at school for a week))


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]@C&T: I noticed from your user info that you've been online again ... are you still travelling or are you back?[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Feb 23, 2007)

'kay guys, as of two days ago, I am back for good, thanks for waiting.


----------



## munchlord (Feb 23, 2007)

((no need to thank me, i've waited longer for quite a few RL games))


----------



## Nexusdragon (Feb 26, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Very much okay.  Good to have you back   [/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (Mar 8, 2007)

((not to buzz anyone around, but i'd like if we could continiue the game))


----------



## Nexusdragon (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm ready whenever.  I check back regularly.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 9, 2007)

OOC - Me too. Just waiting for a reply from Allister.


----------



## munchlord (Mar 11, 2007)

((one more of those please))


----------



## munchlord (Apr 23, 2007)

((uhm C&T I'd like to know wether you intent to continiue the game or declare it dead))


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 26, 2007)

((Sorry!>_< I want to keep this game going, but there's been so much going on that I forgot all about it... I will post in a few days))


----------



## munchlord (Apr 27, 2007)

((all right, i know how you feel))


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 29, 2007)

Allister seems slightly distracted and nervous, but tries to keep his composure. "Yes...yes, please, do come in... A disguise, yes, I think so.."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 2, 2007)

Isobet hands Di her tiara so that Silja can use it to disguise herself while entering.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 9, 2007)

Bumpity


----------



## Nexusdragon (May 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure if everyone is here, and back quite yet... [/sblock]

Bajer looks around and scratches a particularly devious itch that has been bothering him for nigh on three seconds and smiles with glee.  He listens attentively for anything to happen as the other member meet with the worried cleric.


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]And stormwind is...where?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nexusdragon (May 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I haven't seen her on the Wizard boards in awhile either.[/sblock]


----------



## munchlord (May 22, 2007)

((I pm'ed her on wizards, but i haven't got a reply... maybe we should try to recruit a replacement?))


----------



## munchlord (May 23, 2007)

Our dear DM can't post for an unknow period of time, as his computer isn't agreeing with the forum right now...


----------

